# Solved: Toshiba Laptop Water Damage



## beamer2054 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a Toshiba Satellite A505-S6960 running Windows 7. Earlier today I spilled water across the keyboard and have been having issues ever since (big surprise). I did not hear any shorting sounds, and until I shut the computer down, windows was running fine.

Now, when I turn on the power it goes directly to the boot menu. From here I am unable to do anything with the built-in keyboard; only the caplocks, escape key, shift key, and numpad enter key work. And these keys all do the same thing: move me down the boot menu list, but I am unable to select an option. 

I then tried the following:

1) Removed the keyboard (carefully, following instructions), popped off all the keys and dried and cleaned. No result.
2) Removed the battery for 10 minutes. No result.
3) Hooked up a USB keyboard. This allowed me to select HDD #1 / SSD#1 on the boot menu, but when Windows started to load, the screen froze and the laptop began beeping loudly at regular intervals.

At this point I am freaking out thinking that my hard drive is corrupt. Any suggestions? Would a damaged built-in keyboard cause windows to freeze along with the beeping? Thanks!


----------



## Gates V (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sure the water must have sunk into the circuitry. I advise you see a laptop specialist to get an overview of the damage.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

First bit of advice, if you spill anything on the laptop, shut down immediately. Do not try to restart the system until you have made sure that it is completely dry (This will require some disassembly to do properly). At this point I would say, take it to a professional (does not include Bestbuys Geek Squad), tell them what happened and let them do the drying and testing for you.


----------



## beamer2054 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, I probably got a bit too excited after cleaning the keyboard and turned it on prematurely. Will take it to shop, too much of a hassle to pull everything apart and test.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## beamer2054 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just wanted to post an update in case somebody stumbles across this thread. Decided to give it one last go. 

Took laptop completely apart, used blow dryer (low setting, from a distance) and compressed air. Reassembled everything save for the built-in keyboard, which I left disconnected from the system board. Plugged in USB keyboard and Windows booted up just fine. 



Water damaged the keyboard, which then caused the beeping and prevented Windows 7 from loading. Continuous beep must indicate keyboard failure with this BIOS? Ordering replacement keyboard and will use USB keyboard in the meantime.


----------

